# Looking for good art software-photoshop, sai....others?



## Toboe13 (Jun 21, 2012)

I want to get a good program again and start drawing with my tablet more. What do you suggest? I had photoshop 7.0 before, but as you can imagine, I can't even run it anymore because of my now updated computer. I know photoshop is good, but what do you suggest? Thanks for the help!

Dmitry


----------



## Bark (Jun 21, 2012)

There is a similarish post here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/119707-What-painting-program-do-you-like-best

That said, I prefer newer versions of OpenCanvas. I use it in tandem with Photoshop. Of course, really, you can download trials of just about all the art programs available. That's probably the best thing to do to see what suits your needs.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 21, 2012)

Paint Tool SAI is my favorite now, though I still sometimes use Photoshop for certain things.


----------



## Halceon (Jun 21, 2012)

Gimp all the way


----------



## Thaily (Jun 21, 2012)

SAI got really popular really quickly, and with good reason. It's cheap, doesn't demand much from your system and easy to use.


----------



## shadowbucket (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm partial to a combo of photoshop and SAI. A tablet or cintiq helps, too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2012)

AZ Drawing and AZ Painter are freeware. Problem with Az Painter is there's no rotation tool for the canvas. Then again Photoshop didn't get that until CS4.

Use the youtube link below to get AZDrawing 2 in English (the links are in the youtube description)

AZ Painter
http://sai.detstwo.com/smf/index.php?topic=597.0

[yt]ldQbK4qzVO8[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2012)

I do love me Sketchbook Designer 2012. Vectors and paint tool in one. And Sketchbook Pro 2010 is very good too.

EDIT: Fuck that!! I'm glad I got Designer for my birthday. I just looked up the price...apparently my uncle is rich. o-o;
 Pro is inexpensive for an easy to use and comprehensive program, though. Last I remember anyway.


----------

